# Chosera 1k don't get dry



## Erikgg (Feb 3, 2015)

I recently bought a Chosera 1k stone. Used it for the first time a few days ago and it seems like about 1/3 of the stone is still wet after 4 days of air drying (the rest of the stone dried up within a few hours). I did not soak it, just splashed some water on the surface, lapped and sharpened. Is this common with choseras or is there somethin wrong with this one? Any recomendations? 

Erik


----------



## zoze (Feb 3, 2015)

Welcome Erik,

normaly it would dry within one hour or so. I leave mine outside the box overnight after use. Never had an issue with drying.


----------



## krx927 (Feb 3, 2015)

I also do not have any issue with drying it. It's not in 1h but it's dry over night for sure


----------



## chinacats (Feb 3, 2015)

It depends on humidity and temperature. Let it dry at its own pace, if you rush it you could damage the stone.


----------



## Benuser (Feb 3, 2015)

Have you flattened it? The outer layer is sometimes to be removed, it may act like a crust.


----------



## Duckfat (Feb 3, 2015)

I soak my 1K on every use. For drying I wipe it with paper towel and stand it on it's edge. Normal dry time for me is about an hour then I flip it. I do get variable dry times but I don't think it has ever taken more than 4 hours to dry.


----------



## Benuser (Feb 3, 2015)

Dont soak it. you may wet it and wait a few minutes, but soaking a Chosera is a very bad idea and will eventually cause cracking.


----------



## Duckfat (Feb 3, 2015)

I have been soaking the 1K 20 minutes for roughly 4 years with out any issues thus far, however I see most here are soaking more like 5 minutes which I will try. Mine simply will not perform well as a splash and go. The new 1k Chosera looks a bit different than mine. The box and product number are certainly different so I'm starting to wonder if there was a product change at some point.
Never an issue with drying but I expect that there are going to be a ton of variables there with use and humidity.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 3, 2015)

Stones will dry more thoroughly if stood on their side. I've had stones stay 1/2 wet for a very long time for whatever reason. Put what you think is a dry stone into a paper bag and see if it's really as dry as you think.

You can short-soak Choseras just don't leave them sitting all day in the water. Once I forgot the 400x in my bucket for about a week and I found it dissolving, about 1/4" all around the top and sides was gone. :shocked3:

BTW, Choseras have different part #'s for the different models - based, non-based, stone thickness (thin & thick versions), etc


----------



## Matus (Feb 4, 2015)

I have one more advice on figuring out whether stone is dry or not. Put a dry one next to it - there will be noticeable (by hand) temperature difference between them. The stone that is still wet will be colder (I hope it is clear why  ). I use this when drying my stones - one of them is S&G which dries within a day, the remaining two are soakers and need a few days. Since they are kept next to each other the temperature difference is a good guide.


----------



## Adrian (Feb 10, 2015)

One of the chefs we used to employ was obsessive about his knives (I think I might have caught the bug from him....) and he used to do a sharpen routine every week. Once he had rinsed the water stones to get rid of the slurry, he left them for a few hours in a very low commercial oven (around 50 degrees C at most I would guess). I have no idea whether that is a good idea or not so I am not making a recommendation just saying what he did to dry stones. Unfortunately I don't know what stones he was using.


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 10, 2015)

People store their stones in the box?


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 14, 2015)

That looks like the famous 4-sided strop on the right. Love your vids BTW.


----------

